# Would you file a State Income tax return...



## bkisel (Jan 23, 2017)

Would you file a State Income tax return even though you weren't required to file? 

Turns out that this year (my first full tax year in PA) my interest and dividends didn't add up to the amount that would require me to file (PA doesn't tax my retirement income). I'm leaning on filing anyway - just to be on record so to speak. Do you see any pros or cons one way or the other? Thanx


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jan 23, 2017)

In truth, being on record would at best be a preventive measure. Though not likely good enough to really stop them from auditing you. The odds are probably more likely to be audited from filing than not filing.

Just keep your paperwork and you should be good without filing.


----------



## wineforfun (Jan 23, 2017)

bkisel said:


> Would you file a State Income tax return even though you weren't required to file?
> 
> Turns out that this year (my first full tax year in PA) my interest and dividends didn't add up to the amount that would require me to file (PA doesn't tax my retirement income). I'm leaning on filing anyway - just to be on record so to speak. Do you see any pros or cons one way or the other? Thanx



Bill,
Help me understand, why would you file one if not required? It would be like filling out a Schedule B for taxable interest even though you didn't make enough to require it.
Now maybe it's just me but if I worked for the State, I would be suspicious if you did file one.


----------



## bkisel (Jan 23, 2017)

wineforfun said:


> Bill,
> Help me understand, why would you file one if not required? It would be like filling out a Schedule B for taxable interest even though you didn't make enough to require it.
> Now maybe it's just me but if I worked for the State, I would be suspicious if you did file one.



Because I filed one last year I'm thinking that if they don't see one this year I might somehow or for some reason be flagged. Was never an issue when I was working and living in NY and when working and retired CT.


----------



## JohnT (Jan 23, 2017)

Question: It does not add up to enough to be taxed or filed?? I would double check the wording and if it is that you did not make enough to be "taxed", then you still need to file.


----------



## wineforfun (Jan 23, 2017)

If you are not required, then I wouldn't file one,regardless of filing one last year.
However, I agree with @JohnT that you need to make sure of the exact wording.


----------



## bkisel (Jan 23, 2017)

JohnT said:


> Question: It does not add up to enough to be taxed or filed?? I would double check the wording and if it is that you did not make enough to be "taxed", then you still need to file.



Filed.

"Who must file a Personal Income Tax return?
If you are a PA resident, nonresident or a part-year PA resident, you must file a PA tax return if:


You received total PA gross taxable income in excess of $33, even if no tax is due with your PA return; and/or
You incurred a loss from any transaction as an individual, sole proprietor, partner in a partnership or PA S corporation shareholder.
"

From this PA Department of Revenue site... https://revenue-pa.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/281/~/who-must-file-a-personal-income-tax-return%3F


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 23, 2017)

bkisel said:


> (PA doesn't tax my retirement income)......


----------



## Mismost (Jan 23, 2017)

I do my own taxes every year (estimated). 

Then I take them to my CPA and let her do it. The only time I've ever had an issue, it was my CPA that was doing all the talking. She is worth every penny, in fact she normally pays her own fee in deductions I did not know about. Her fees are a tax deduction too. I don't want no hassles with the tax man!


----------



## bkisel (Jan 23, 2017)

My taxes have always (except once*) be relatively straight forward and easily done using anyone of the popular tax preparation software packages.

*The first year my wife had her now defunct business I used a software package and brought the results to CPA to have checked and filed. I did pretty good and from what I learned was able to, in the following years, prepare and file myself even with my wife's business.


----------



## Julie (Jan 23, 2017)

Bill don't file, you have no taxable income. I do all my family and a few friends tax returns and once they retire and have no taxable income I do not file the state.


----------



## bkisel (Jan 23, 2017)

Julie said:


> Bill don't file, you have no taxable income. I do all my family and a few friends tax returns and once they retire and have no taxable income I do not file the state.



Thanks Jullie, I saw that another poster made the same recommendation about not filling but it is good to hear coming from someone who lives in PA and has done taxes for retired PA folks.


----------



## Fran365 (Jan 23, 2017)

Bkisel, are you sure you have no refund coming. I ,for the first time, do not have to file but will to get the taxes paid returned. Also you can web search "who has to file" and get a simple check list. Fran


----------



## bkisel (Jan 23, 2017)

Fran365 said:


> Bkisel, are you sure you have no refund coming. I ,for the first time, do not have to file but will to get the taxes paid returned. Also you can web search "who has to file" and get a simple check list. Fran



Thanks... What I posted and quoted above was taken from the PA Department of Revenue site which I found doing a search similar to what you suggest. No State refund coming as I've only set up Federal tax withholding out of my various "income" streams.


----------



## JohnT (Jan 24, 2017)

Not to get too political, but....

Go through this exercise and sum all of the following up. It might be enlightening... 

Federal Income Tax
State Income Tax, 
Misc. other payroll taxes
Property Tax, 
Sales tax on most of what you purchase (in NJ it is 7%), 
Additional taxes on Cigarettes, Wine, Beer, Champagne, and Hard Liquor. 
Tax on Gasoline, 
Automotive taxes (tolls, registration fees, license fees, etc) 

I added all of this up and it came to 61% of my base salary. This is a figure that is just as surprising as upsetting.


----------



## Hokapsig (Jan 24, 2017)

Julie said:


> Bill don't file, you have no taxable income. I do all my family and a few friends tax returns and once they retire and have no taxable income I do not file the state.


 
Julie is sending this post from cell number 1116 of the Lewisburg State Prison for tax offenders.....


----------



## Julie (Jan 24, 2017)

Hokapsig said:


> Julie is sending this post from cell number 1116 of the Lewisburg State Prison for tax offenders.....



Lol, you just can't help but be bad can you??????????


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 24, 2017)

JohnT said:


> Not to get too political, but....
> 
> Go through this exercise and sum all of the following up. It might be enlightening...
> 
> ...



It's not enlightening, its disturbing.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 24, 2017)

They get you one way or another. I always laugh when people say we don't pay a State income tax...... I say oh really, how much did you pay in property taxes and then I tell them what I paid on property taxes and their mouth drops as I pay about 25% of what they paid. But then we have a State income tax so it's all a wash in the end. They are gonna get the money they need one way or another. Here is a pretty good short Tax breakdown on State taxes

States with the Highest and Lowest Taxes


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 24, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> They get you one way or another. I always laugh when people say we don't pay a State income tax...... I say oh really, how much did you pay in property taxes and then I tell them what I paid on property taxes and their mouth drops as I pay about 25% of what they paid. But then we have a State income tax so it's all a wash in the end.



We have both.


----------



## NorCal (Jan 24, 2017)

I'd be inclined to file to be on record, simply due to all the tax return fraud. You don't want the first address they get to be someone other than yours.


----------



## bkisel (Jan 24, 2017)

NorCal said:


> I'd be inclined to file to be on record, simply due to all the tax return fraud. You don't want the first address they get to be someone other than yours.



I am on record. I had to file a PA return last year. Monies from the sale of our home in CT sat in our new PA bank account until we closed on our new house here in PA. The account generated enough interest such that _last year_ I needed to file a return. Not so this year.


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 24, 2017)

If you donate enough to me you should be good just remember to donate to me in cash only,,, like Nixon said trust me, shirk







QUOTE=bkisel;636116]Would you file a State Income tax return even though you weren't required to file? 

Turns out that this year (my first full tax year in PA) my interest and dividends didn't add up to the amount that would require me to file (PA doesn't tax my retirement income). I'm leaning on filing anyway - just to be on record so to speak. Do you see any pros or cons one way or the other? Thanx[/QUOTE]


----------



## bkisel (Jan 24, 2017)

hounddawg said:


> If you donate enough to me you should be good just remember to donate to me in cash only,,, like Nixon said trust me, shirk



I've a Nigerian friend, Barrister Frank N. Stein, that should be able to help you out. Should I put you guys in touch with each other?


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 24, 2017)

Ouch::


QUOTE=bkisel;636272]I've a Nigerian friend, Barrister Frank N. Stein, tat should be able to help you out. Should I put you guys in touch with each other? [/QUOTE]


----------



## bkisel (Jan 24, 2017)

hounddawg said:


> Ouch::
> 
> 
> QUOTE=bkisel;636272]I've a Nigerian friend, Barrister Frank N. Stein, tat should be able to help you out. Should I put you guys in touch with each other?


 
What's unfortunate is that there supposedly have been folks that have fallen for the Nigerian email scams. Sad.


----------



## JohnT (Jan 25, 2017)

bkisel said:


> What's unfortunate is that there supposedly have been folks that have fallen for the Nigerian email scams. Sad.


 
What is unfortunate is that these scammers (the scum of society) never have to pay for their crimes.


----------



## bkisel (Jan 25, 2017)

JohnT said:


> What is unfortunate is that these scammers (the scum of society) never have to pay for their crimes.



Agree. That too.


----------

